

Dear Charlotte - thewarrior
http://www.ioccc.org/1990/westley.c

======
lysium
For context: This piece of C code from 1990 was mentioned recently in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6371968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6371968).
It was discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375945)
over 4 years ago.

~~~
thewarrior
How did you find these duplicates ? I submit links just for reading the HN
discussion if it exists .

